# System.getProperty("user.home")



## The_S (14. Jul 2006)

So, allerweil häufen sich bei mir ja mal wieder die Fragen  :roll: . Diesemal gehts um 


```
System.getProperty("user.home");
```

1. Gibt es wirklich auf jeder Java-Gängigen Plattform ein Home-Verzeichnis des Users oder muss ich damit rechnen irgendwo mal ein null o. ä. zurück zu bekommen?
2. Kann man in dieses Verzeichnis auf allen Plattformen Standardmäßig schreiben oder kann es vorkommen, dass man unter normalen Bedingungen keine Berechtigung dazu hat?
3. Bekomm ich irgendwie auch die Home-Verzeichnisse aller User auf diesem Rechner raus?

das wars auch "schon". Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Lim_Dul (14. Jul 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, allerweil häufen sich bei mir ja mal wieder die Fragen  :roll: . Diesemal gehts um
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



1. Bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass du nirgendwo null bekommst.

2. Unter normalen Bedingungen kannst du schreiben. Ausnahmen sind:
a) Der Benutzer hat sich selbst die Schreibberechtigung entzogen
b) Du lässt dein Java-Programm unter speziellen Systembenutzern laufen, deren Home nicht schreibar ist.

3. Muss ich passen.


----------



## The_S (14. Jul 2006)

OK, schonmal danke für deine Antworten

1. Danke, kenn mich nur mit Windows und n bisschen mit Linux aus
2. OK, die ausnahmen sind unvorhersehbar und damit irrelevant. Danke
3. Immerhin sind 1 und 2 beantwortet  :toll:


----------



## Natorion (14. Jul 2006)

drei kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, ausser du willst das OS-eigen programmieren.


----------



## The_S (14. Jul 2006)

Nö, wollt ich eigentlich vermeiden


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jul 2006)

Also unter Linux und SCO kommt bei 1 was raus


----------



## The_S (14. Jul 2006)

Linux is klar, Windows auch. Aber wtf is SCO?


----------



## SamHotte (14. Jul 2006)

Die dunkle Seite der Macht


----------



## byte (14. Jul 2006)

yet another Linux derivat :roll:


----------



## SamHotte (14. Jul 2006)

Nene, mit Linux hat SCO nix zu tun (außer den Gerichtsverfahren). SCO behauptet, Rechteinhaber von Unix-Quellcode zu sein.


----------



## byte (14. Jul 2006)

ok ich gebe zu, es war geraten. aber meistens liegt man damit richtig, wenns um ein OS geht von dem man vorher noch nie was gehört hat :roll:


----------



## SamHotte (14. Jul 2006)

Stimmt. Aber die hier haben afaik noch nicht einmal selbst überhaupt eine Distribution herausgegeben sondern sind nur am herumprozessieren: sieh hier  :###


----------



## thE_29 (14. Jul 2006)

Jo, nur das SCO zu Sun gehört


----------

